# buyairbrushes.com no answer



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

No one picks up their phone...

I still have no verification on my order with them other than the charge on my account.

Ive sent 2 emails and called now 4 times...no responses from anyone in regaurds to their products...

Im about to call my visa card to get a refund on my card...

I feel this is slightly fraudulent...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Here is who the website is registered too. Try the number below...(might be the same not sure what # your calling) Sucks dude. The one below isn't the same as the one on the website though. Another email to try as well. 

Registrant:
Wilder Marketing
p.o. box 3843
Ogden, Utah 84409
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com, Inc. (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: BUYAIRBRUSHES.COM
Created on: 02-Feb-08
Expires on: 02-Feb-11
Last Updated on: 19-May-10

Administrative Contact:
Wilder, Clint [email protected]
Wilder Marketing
p.o. box 3843
Ogden, Utah 84409
United States
(801) 941-8678 

Technical Contact:
Wilder, Clint [email protected]
Wilder Marketing
p.o. box 3843
Ogden, Utah 84409
United States
(801) 941-8678 Fax -- (801) 991-2961


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

801-941-8678....

Welcome to verizon...The number you have dialed has been changed or disconnected...

I guess I need to call VISA...Anyone know a good alternative to the PS900??


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

Must of went out of business. I just order from there 5-6 weeks ago with no problem.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> 801-941-8678....
> 
> Welcome to verizon...The number you have dialed has been changed or disconnected...
> 
> I guess I need to call VISA...Anyone know a good alternative to the PS900??


iwata eclipse hp-cs, Prizm art in mayfield usually has these in stock, 120.00 bucks, and many places has parts for them locally, them and pat catan's.


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

I have tried to get parts for my ps900 with no answer for quite some time. 
I bought a Iwata hp and a exlipse problem solved. like kevin posted you can get parts too.. mike


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Guess ill start out my week with a call to VISA to get my funds back and buy myself an Iawata



buck.eyehunter said:


> I have tried to get parts for my ps900 with no answer for quite some time.
> I bought a Iwata hp and a exlipse problem solved. like kevin posted you can get parts too.. mike


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

An UPDATE

Brush came yesterday...They sent a 910 instead...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

CarpetBagger said:


> An UPDATE
> 
> Brush came yesterday...They sent a 910 instead...



did you ever call VISA? DId they give you the 910 for the price oof a 900? Looks like a good deal.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

I will have to take some of the blame for these Airbrushes....I turned alot of people on to them, Vince being one....I thought they were good for the money... I have used Iwatas for years and thought these "knock offs" were a good thing, cheap and they worked .....well like the old saying "you get what you pay for".... in the long run they are definitely junk...tolerances are bad, parts are wearing out, service sucks, etc. etc. so......do yourself a favor and put them all on your garage floor, get out a hammer and smash them to bits, throw them in the garbage, delete their number and website and buy an Iwata....trust me.....

Rod


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I've been pleased with mine so far...but I have a nice Badger that quit working. I'm thinking it's the internal o-ring.

jeremy


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I ordered a couple of G44's from tcp global. So far so good on a few baits. I gave the second one to my brother. He builds lots of WWII models/dioramas and is very happy w/ it after 9 months of use. 


http://www.tcpglobal.com/airbrushdepot/abdbrandkits.aspx#G44


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Did not call VISA...Was about too when the package came...Yes they sent the 910 same price as the 900...I guess they figured they screwed up...They still never returned a call or email...Frustrating...

Just getting starting to get into airbrushing my own baits and customizing some other stuff. So far so good. Im not doing anything too fancy...just making your basic stuff with blades, spoons, and lures for dumb Lake Erie walleyes. Im sure that in a year or so I will pull the trigger on a better brush once I am used to the practice and start making some more complex things...The Iwatta is definatly on my list...


----------

